

jwacs: Javascript With Advanced Continuation Support - andreyf
http://chumsley.org/jwacs/demos.html

======
sh1mmer
It's interesting that rather than building a micro-library they've chosen to
use a compile time instead. I guess I'd prefer to see this integrated into my
usual JS libraries (YUI, jQuery).

That said it's pretty interesting. Even if some of the syntax is slightly
jarring.

~~~
chumsley
Neil Mix implements similar transformations in Javascript in Narrative JS:
<http://www.neilmix.com/narrativejs/doc/>. However, as I recall it aims more
to provide some of the main benefits of continuations rather than a complete
implementation of continuations on top of Javascript, which is more where I
was trying to go with jwacs.

Jwacs introduces very little new syntax to Javascript; I'm curious to hear
which bits you find jarring, and what you would have preferred to see.

~~~
andreyf
Welcome to news.YC! I'm a big fan of your work (well, jwacs and markdown.el)
... would love to see you as a regular around here :)

Aside: <http://versions.tech.coop/movies/jwacs.mov> server is down... do you
have a backup?

~~~
chumsley
Thanks very much! For both the welcome and the compliments. :)

Sadly, I do not have a backup of the presentation movie; hopefully Bill
Clementson has one.

